# The new shop!



## mhh

The old shop became too small! Only one thing to do.. Find a new one. So me and my partner in crime (He's a smith and I'm a apprentice machinist) decided that it was the time to terrorize my father into giving up one of his stables. There is a lot of work to be done, first of all removing all that brown stuff the sheeps left there! We're going to lay down some new floor, expand the door, paint the walls and ceiling, put in some new windows, put in the wiring and of course move all the machines! hehe.

I'll try to remember to post pictures!
Here are the first few.


----------



## mhh

Few more.


----------



## dsquire

mhh

It certainly looks like you have your work cut out for you but at least you have some of the right equipment to help do the job. It will be interesting to follow along while you transform this into a workshop. You have made a good start on it. :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## 4156df

Oh yah...there's a shop in there. Please keep posting. I'd kill for a building like that.
Dennis


----------



## New_Guy

wow are you guys going to use the whole stable  how much space do you guys need oh better yet have you got any pic's of where you keep your stuff right at the moment?

just noticed the ladder to the second floor is that a hay loft?


----------



## mhh

The old shop= http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=6325.0 

Yes there is a hayloft above with cement floor so that's gonna be the the storage!  and the compressor will also be up there.


----------



## ariz

good start on the new shop mhh

where do you live?
I noticed that you have a cazeneuve lathe!!!!! :bow:

france or germany probably


----------



## New_Guy

wow are you going to fit it all in :big: it looks like its going to be a very cool shop when its done 

i saw your shop when you first posted it u sure have a very cool collection of machines there but whats up with your mil handles???


----------



## mhh

ariz  said:
			
		

> good start on the new shop mhh
> 
> where do you live?
> I noticed that you have a cazeneuve lathe!!!!! :bow:
> 
> france or germany probably



I live in the cold north!  Denmark.

Yes the Cazeneuve is the crown jewel! hehe So far I've stood with 8-10 different lathes and Cazeneuve is above superior when compared.


----------



## mhh

New_Guy  said:
			
		

> wow are you going to fit it all in :big: it looks like its going to be a very cool shop when its done
> 
> i saw your shop when you first posted it u sure have a very cool collection of machines there but whats up with your mil handles???




 Mill handles? what about them?


----------



## mhh

More photos!






















And this is the last time we saw the cat! BUT! we found a tail sticking up from the concrete!?


----------



## mhh

The next few photos
It's coming along nicely! We're going to start on the floor next Saturday!





















A shop with a view!


----------



## mhh

More pictures! now with floor!


----------



## vlmarshall

Impressive. I've put down and leveled enough concrete to do maybe 75% of your floor space... once, and I never want to do it again. :bow:


----------



## New_Guy

wow things are looking really exciting now thanks for all the fast updates Thm:


----------



## mhh

Finally a new update! it's beginning to look like something!


----------



## 1Kenny

Your shop looks real nice. It is good to see that you kept after it and you sure have brought it a long way from what you started with. 

Kenny


----------



## mhh

1Kenny  said:
			
		

> Your shop looks real nice. It is good to see that you kept after it and you sure have brought it a long way from what you started with.
> 
> Kenny



Thanks! I can't wait to move the machines down there! Sooooo many projects to begin and get done!


----------



## zeeprogrammer

Very cool. Putting a shop together is a lot of fun.
I really enjoyed all the pics...including the outside ones.


----------



## mhh

More pictures! The machines are in and moving them went really smooth! no accidents and the lawn is only slightly damaged! ;D


----------



## ariz

you may be proud of the new shop, it's really a good place, lot of space and light and fantastic machines!!!
your work has paid off


----------



## Blogwitch

That isn't a workshop, it is more like a factory !!

Some of us can only dream of having so much space, I'm drooling all down my t-shirt.

But what's the betting, when you have everything in there, you wish you had more space.

Very nice indeed, you have worked so hard getting this far, so just enjoy it.


Bogs


----------



## Tin Falcon

Wow lots of creative space and well equipped looks like room to grow. 
Tin


----------



## SAM in LA

Nice shop.

No model trains, just full size ones with all of the space you have.

Enjoy the fruits of your labor.

SAM


----------



## d-m

I have been watching this for what seems like forever !!! nicely done from what was started with to finished shop. I was wondering what make your shaper is ? and if you would not mind posting or sending a pic of the table support. I have a varnamo and i need to fab a support for it.
enjoy your space 
Dave


----------



## mhh

Ariz
I'm actually quite proud myself! the result is just great! ;D

Bogstandard
There is still a lot of stuff to move and it already is too small! Hehe

Sam in LA
Perhaps I should try to make a livesize train! ;D

d-m
The Varnamo is an 18' and I'll remember to take some pictures of the table next time I have the camera down there.


----------



## ksor

Oh - I see you have a nice old Vilh. Pedersen mill - I got one myself (VPF-1) a little smaller than yours.

Very nice shop you got there !


----------



## kustomkb

Great job on your shop!

Nice collection of machines too.


----------



## mhh

ksor  said:
			
		

> Oh - I see you have a nice old Vilh. Pedersen mill - I got one myself (VPF-1) a little smaller than yours.
> 
> Very nice shop you got there !



Jep fantastisk maskine, Har delehovede med tandhjul og hele svineriet med til den! ;D skal snart ha sat den op til spiralfræsning!


----------



## doc1955

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> That isn't a workshop, it is more like a factory !!
> 
> Some of us can only dream of having so much space, I'm drooling all down my t-shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> Bogs



 Rof} Rof} Rof} Rof} Rof} Rof} But I have to agree I too have a little drool starting, NICE!


----------

